# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Arkitektura (Projekt shkolle )

## Shkodrano

Pershendetje te gjitheve . Shpresoj qe te jeni te gjithe mire dhe te jeni duke ia kaluar mire . 

Kam nje projekt shkolle ne lidhje me degen e arkitektures dhe si ceshtje kam mundesite e punesimit qe te ofron kjo dege si dhe veshtiresite ne Shqiperi . Nuk para njof ndonje arkitekt dhe nuk di se ku te bazohem . Nese do te me ndihmonit doja u dija per nder . 

*Ju Faleminderit*

----------


## cool_shqype

Meqe jemi nga i njejti qytet po ju kthej pergjigje, megjithse nuk me duket me vend dicka e tille............duhet vete me kapercy vshtirsite......
Arkitekti eshte nje zgjithes i problemeve humane, eshte nje hulumtus i krejt veprimtaris njerezore dhe relatave qe ka kjo veprintari me natyren, aspektin shoqeror si the ate familiar e personal. 
Si nje vezhgues inteligjent i krejt platformes njerezore dhe veprimtarise se saj, duke filluar qe nga planet per studimin dhe rregullimin e qyteteve e deri tek nje plan i thjeshte shtepie, arkitekti nepermjet ketij hulumtimi dhe gjetjes se zgjidhjes se perkryer te te gjitha kerkesave qe dalin si nga kufizimet e sudimeve dhe regullave perkufizuese vendore ashtu edhe nga ato qe dalin nga revolucionet shoqerore e ekonomike. Ai eshte rregullator i qarkullimit dhe manjak i materialeve te reja ai guxon te rrembehet nga deshira ta beje gjeometrine te dridhet, dashamires i fizikes dhe nevrik i kimise, psikollog dhe orator pa fjale i jep shoqerise diafragmen e duhur per nje hap perpara ne ndryshim.......... por edhe i merzitur nga "kapricot" e klienteve i kthen ato ne art.........art i cili permbush maksimalisht shijen dhe tmeresisht ne detaje e zberthen ate ne kenaqsi .........si ne pamje por edhe ne perdorim. 
Arkitekti eshte udheheqesi jo vetem shpirteror por edhe jetik i bashkesise shoqerore e atij individual, eshte lindesi i ideve qe duke bashkuar rreth vehtes te tjere "magjistare" bejne c'do ide te realizueshme.........deri kur "politika dhe politikanet" me babazine e tyre per te futur hundet kudo kthehen ne shkaterrues te c'do imagjinate te lire duke i vene pranga asaj.......... por harrojne qe deri me sot kudo si ne mes te xhungles, shkretetires dhe dixhitalizimit, vepra e arkitektit mbetet....mbetet si nje recete e kryesimit te c'do civilizimi qe iu perul idese se tij ne shkelqim atij civilizimi e forme shoqerore qe nga Parthenona, Piramida, Babilonia, Machu Picchu e deri ne Dubai.
Ne Shqiperi punen e arkitektit nuk e komentoj .......por kam degjuar qe disa edhe i marrin peng me arme te koka.........

Mos duhet qe edhe arkitekti ne Shqiperi te ndertoje strukturen e barrikades se nje revolucioni shoqeror e shpirteror mbi "rilindjen e miljonereve socialiste dhe demokrateve proletare xhepista" ?????? vazhdimin beje vete......

----------


## Brari

varet cfar shkolle do    besh o shkodran..

shkoll fshati a qyteti..
fillore a tetvjecare..gjimnaz a bujqesore..
sportive apo per pun artizan-ore..

po kte colshupin lexoje se ka fillozofuar pak..

nje arkitekt i shquar u tha se vrau vehten para ca kohesh e me nuk u fol per te si te ishte nje cop tull qe ra nga catia..

u harrua i ngrati..
e kjo tregon se ate e ka vrare mafia..sepse mafia te vret e mafia te ben te madh ne media e mafia te harron ne media..

nje shkolle per femij  duhet te jet 1 katshe.. pik..

duhet te ket nje oborr te madh.. te pakten sa nje ose 2 fusha futbolli..
te jet larg rruges kryesore ku ulerijn makinat sepse dhe zhurma po dhe rrezikimi i jetes se qindra femijve qe do vijn e shkojn aty per dite..

pra ka rendesi vendi dhe siperfaqja..

pastaj..kjo shkolle duhet te ket disa kende lojnash per femij..
klasa  me ngrohje e me diell qe hyn  gjith vitin..
palestra  e dysheme me drrasa apo me linoleum..
te ket tualete e uje me bollek.. 
te ket nje guzhine ku u  behet femijve nje  got kjumesht e simite.. sic i kish ba tito ne kosov dikur..
te ket nji drejtor burre.. qe tu shpetoje boll shurrë cdo pedofili e lahperi qe i afrohet  oborrit te shkolles..

edhe kjo eshte ceshtje arkitekture..

kaq per sot..

.

----------


## Shkodrano

Hm me duket se te dy dolet nga tema qe hapa . Nejse une kam kryre pune me ate projekt se e kam dorezuar . 

P.s T'ju beja nje pyetje cfare keni dashur te sillni me kete qe treguat , qe arkitektura qenka pune e rezikshme ? Se seriozisht cuna s'po arrij ta kuptoj ate qe jeni munduar te thoni . Dmth lidhjen qe ekziston mes kesaj qe kerkova une dhe asaj qe shkruat ju .

----------


## cool_shqype

> Pershendetje te gjitheve . Shpresoj qe te jeni te gjithe mire dhe te jeni duke ia kaluar mire . 
> 
> Kam nje projekt shkolle ne lidhje me degen e arkitektures dhe* si ceshtje kam mundesite e punesimit qe te ofron kjo dege si dhe veshtiresite ne Shqiperi* . Nuk para njof ndonje arkitekt dhe nuk di se ku te bazohem . Nese do te me ndihmonit doja u dija per nder . 
> 
> *Ju Faleminderit*


Me pelqeu pergjigjia qe ke dhan.......tipike Shqipetare....

Duke marre si pike referimi citimin e pjeses se nenvizuar dhe pyetjen qe pashe n'te si dhe ne ate c'ka un shkruajta mendoj qe nuk kam dale nga tema por ishte nje perceptim personal te cilin u mundova me ta ba sa me kjarte dhe po e thjeshtezoj meqe e shoh se e ke pas t'vshtir ta kuptosh:
*Puna e architektit eshte kudo dhe e pa kufizushme, e perhershme dhe e pa vleresushme nga masat*......per ne Shqiperi nuk ta shtjellova se nuk do shum t'kuptosh se n'vendin ton ky profesion asht bastadizuar dhe banalizu ne kulm.............

DO KISHA QEF TE NA SILLJE MATERIALIN QE KE BA QE TA LEXOLME EDHE NA....

p.s. kur kerkon ndihme mund edhe te thuash falemnders, kur dikush perpiqet me ta dhene....... sado e lakushme dhe e pranushme prej tejet munet me kene ......

----------


## Shkodrano

> Me pelqeu pergjigjia qe ke dhan.......tipike Shqipetare....
> 
> Duke marre si pike referimi citimin e pjeses se nenvizuar dhe pyetjen qe pashe n'te si dhe ne ate c'ka un shkruajta mendoj qe nuk kam dale nga tema por ishte nje perceptim personal te cilin u mundova me ta ba sa me kjarte dhe po e thjeshtezoj meqe e shoh se e ke pas t'vshtir ta kuptosh:
> *Puna e architektit eshte kudo dhe e pa kufizushme, e perhershme dhe e pa vleresushme nga masat*......per ne Shqiperi nuk ta shtjellova se nuk do shum t'kuptosh se n'vendin ton ky profesion asht bastadizuar dhe banalizu ne kulm.............
> 
> DO KISHA QEF TE NA SILLJE MATERIALIN QE KE BA QE TA LEXOLME EDHE NA....
> 
> p.s. kur kerkon ndihme mund edhe te thuash falemnders, kur dikush perpiqet me ta dhene....... sado e lakushme dhe e pranushme prej tejet munet me kene ......



Te falenderoj per pergjigjet qe me dhe . Nejse une me veshtiresite nenkuptoja me veshtiresite qe has ne tregun e punesimit , e kisha fjalen per veshtiresite qe has kur do te punesohesh diku , dmth p.sh une si arkitekt i ri me cfare veshtiresish  do te perballem per gjetjen e nje vendi pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Arkitektet jane piktore te deshtuar.
Te gjithe ato qe nuk arrijne te vizatojne si duhet art
i kthehen vizatimit teknik dhe behen arkitekte
Arkitektet jane inxhinjere te deshtuar.
Te gjithe ato qe jane dobet ne  matematike
behen arkitekte.

----------


## dilbert100

:llafazan:   :llafazan: 


Carpe Diem.

----------


## cool_shqype

> Arkitektet jane piktore te deshtuar.
> Te gjithe ato qe nuk arrijne te vizatojne si duhet art
> i kthehen vizatimit teknik dhe behen arkitekte
> Arkitektet jane inxhinjere te deshtuar.
> Te gjithe ato qe jane dobet ne  matematike
> behen arkitekte.


Kam menduar per ju (vendodhjen dhe ato c'ka postoni) se keni aq kapacitet sa ti kunderviheni pa u menduar thelle atyre c'ka shkruani......perkufizimi qe ju jepni, ka qene mendimi teknik qe ka existuan ne Shqypni para 90's e ka mundesi te jete i telle edhe sot......, por ju qe jetoni ne USA, keni shkollim E DUHEJ TE ishit perpjekur ca me shum per te menduar.....
TE MENDUARIT E BEN NJE ARKITEKT ARTIST DHE ARTISTIN ZOT TE SE BUKURES DHE SKLLAV TE SE PERKRYERES......,
kudo e ne c'do profesion ka deshtake dhe kiu-fiu'ista por shum pak ARTISTE. 

Mendoni ne nje cast, se qe kur zgjoheni e deri kur ktheheni perseri ne dhome, sa dhe si, puna, mendimi dhe idete e nje arkitekti ju shoqerojne apo edhe kane ndikim ne jeten, punen dhe veprimtarine tuaj.....
mendoni duke u ngjitur ne nje shkalle me nje lartesi e pjerresi dhe forme jo te pershtatshme per ju dhe imagjinoni sharjet qe do ti jepnit arkitektit nga mengjesi e deri ne darke, mendoni te jeni ne guzhine ose dhomen e ngrenies, dhe te degjonit se c'behej ne banjon ngjitur........sepse nje qe kishte ngel ne klase per veteriner ishte bere arqi tekt.....etj....etj......
Ne bote ka arkitekte shum te mire qe kane lene shkollen apo i kane ngelur edhe ne klase......dhe sot i respektojne.........ka arkitekte/artiste qe me idete dhe vepren e tyre si psh: Frank Lloyd Wright dhe Le Corbusier, sa te ndryshem midis tyre, por i dhane shoqerise frymen e re dhe e pergatiten pe shekullin tjeter........keta nuk jane kalemxhinj qe nuk diten te bejne nje vize te drejte, nuk ishin matematiciene por poliglote artiste me nje vizion e bote te madhe shpirterore.....ata ishin ARKITEKTE ARTISTA QE DITEN DHE VUNE NE ZBATIM IDETE E TYRE PER NJE JETE DHE AKTIVITET SHOQEROR E INDIVIDUAL ME TE MIRE.

----------


## benseven11

Te menduarit e ben nje arkitekt artist?
Artist te ben talenti,imagjinata dhe  puna ne vizatim dhe berje pikturash
sigurisht duke pasur background arsimor arti te dish how te besh art.
Ato qe deshtojne te bejne punime arti,me fjale te tjera jane te pa talentuar,behen arkitekte.
Nuk po flas  ketu as per mikelaxhelo,rembrand apo Lloydin por per njerez te zakonshem,flas si eshte ne realitet
sot.
LLoydi ishte I famshem por nuk konsiderohet artist,ishte arkitekt,pasi punimet e tij nuk i ka bere me penel
por me laps dhe jane vizatime te bera me vizore,ne leter milimetrike,ka perdorur leter kalk dhe kush punon me vizore dhe laps
nuk eshte artist eshte teknik pasi puna e tij eshte vizatim teknik.Se cfare e quan veten ti  ne imagjinaten tende eshte pune tjeter.
Mund te besh nje planimetri/fasade shtepie/ndertese dhe ne mendjen tende mund ta quash veten Leonardo Da Vinci,romantiku,artisti,gjeniu etj.
Ne fakt ne realitet je nje arkitekt,nje cope teknik asgje me shume. TA DA

----------


## cool_shqype

> Te menduarit e ben nje arkitekt artist?
> Artist te ben talenti,imagjinata dhe  puna ne vizatim dhe berje pikturash
> sigurisht duke pasur background arsimor arti te dish how te besh art.
> Ato qe deshtojne te bejne punime arti,me fjale te tjera jane te pa talentuar,behen arkitekte.
> Nuk po flas  ketu as per mikelaxhelo,rembrand apo Lloydin por per njerez te zakonshem,flas si eshte ne realitet
> sot.
> LLoydi ishte I famshem por nuk konsiderohet artist,ishte arkitekt,pasi punimet e tij nuk i ka bere me penel
> por me laps dhe jane vizatime te bera me vizore,ne leter milimetrike,ka perdorur leter kalk dhe kush punon me vizore dhe laps
> nuk eshte artist eshte teknik pasi puna e tij eshte vizatim teknik.Se cfare e quan veten ti  ne imagjinaten tende eshte pune tjeter.
> ...


Me vjen shum keq por idene dhe perkufizimin e artistit e ke lene te bregu i lanes kur ke emigruar.........ARTIST eshte edhe nje kuzhinier qe gatuan dhe paraqet nje pjate .....por ndofta eshte e kote te bashkbisedojme ne nje teme qe per mendimin tim nuk ia paske diturine e duhur........deshtake paska shum dhe me vizore....DA TA TA  TA TA

----------


## cool_shqype

"Antikiteti eshte aristokracia e historise."
A.Dumas

----------


## benseven11

> Me vjen shum keq por idene dhe perkufizimin e artistit e ke lene te bregu i lanes kur ke emigruar.........ARTIST eshte edhe nje kuzhinier qe gatuan dhe paraqet nje pjate .....por ndofta eshte e kote te bashkbisedojme ne nje teme qe per mendimin tim nuk ia paske diturine e duhur........deshtake paska shum dhe me vizore....DA TA TA  TA TA


Varet se ke quan ti artist,per ty guzhinjeri eshte artist.
Ne kete rast termi artist eshte metafore,dmth guzhinjeri nuk eshte artist i vertete.
Ti mund te jesh guzhinjer dhe te duket vetja artist,pasi ashtu e sheh veten si artist.
Por bota te sheh ndryshe te sheh si guzhinjer.Reality Check Ta Da.
Artiste te vertete jane piktori qe  krijon me penel ose vizaton me laps,skulptori,koreografi shkrimtari
aktori etj dhe jo  arkitekti qe ben vizatim teknik.
Ti ngaterron definicionin e artistit me metaforen artist. Ta Da.

----------


## cool_shqype

> Varet se ke quan ti artist,per ty guzhinjeri eshte artist.
> Ne kete rast termi artist eshte metafore,dmth guzhinjeri nuk eshte artist i vertete.
> Ti mund te jesh guzhinjer dhe te duket vetja artist,pasi ashtu e sheh veten si artist.
> Por bota te sheh ndryshe te sheh si guzhinjer.Reality Check Ta Da.
> Artiste te vertete jane piktori qe  krijon me penel ose vizaton me laps,skulptori,koreografi shkrimtari
> aktori etj dhe jo  arkitekti qe ben vizatim teknik.
> Ti ngaterron definicionin e artistit me metaforen artist. Ta Da.


Nu kesha te zgjatem por besoj se e ke te nevojshme te nderrosh idene dhe te marresh sa me shum informacione......... se po e perseris JENI KATERCIPERISHT I PA SAKTE,  dhe aq me teper se as nuk e keni kokren e idese per ate c'ka arkitekti ben. Nuk ka ARTIST te vertete apo te rreme, fallco apo hajde ta quajme keshtu se eshte rob i mire.......
Arkitekti ben vizatimin teknik dhe jo vetem (se punon me volume dhe i duhet 3d orientim),  per te patur nje dokumntacion sa me te sakte dhe te perpikte te idese se tij. Ideja e tij duhet te kaloje nepermjet vizatimit teknik ose krijimit te nje pakete me pershkime te detajuara te elementeve arkitektural dhe inxhinierike, prerjeve (sections: transverse, longitudinal) pamjeve (elevation view) si dhe detajeve te perpikta...........me te cilen ua ben te qarte grupeve te ndryshme qe marrin pjese ne ezekutimin e kesaj ideje....... e cila e hedhur ne leter *merr forme reale* dhe ka nje funksion personal apo social. 
Pra ky objekt i ndertuar eshte misherim jo vetem i idese, jo vetem i funksionit, jo vetem paraqitjes............. por i marre ne teresi te beje me se sa te kendshme dhe funksionalisht te rehatshme ka personalizuar veprimtarine njerezore, sa dhe si i ka sherbyer asaj, a u eshte pergjigjur me qindra PERSE've qe jane ngritur pergjate gjith ketij procesi.....Pa hiperbolizim NDEJNJA KUR SHEH NJE OBJEKT TE PERFUNDUAR ESHTE E NJEJTE ME LINDJEN E NJE FEMIJE.......
Tani ju mund ta quani arkitektin edhe qeshtak.....por nuk ka deshtak me te lumtur kur nje kuadrat ne leter eshte kthyer ne nje monumet qe mer vlere dhe qenesi, ku i sherben nje dickaje dhe kryen nje rrol...........

----------


## benseven11

> Nu kesha te zgjatem por besoj se e ke te nevojshme te nderrosh idene dhe te marresh sa me shum informacione......... se po e perseris JENI KATERCIPERISHT I PA SAKTE,  dhe aq me teper se as nuk e keni kokren e idese per ate c'ka arkitekti ben. Nuk ka ARTIST te vertete apo te rreme, fallco apo hajde ta quajme keshtu se eshte rob i mire.......
> Arkitekti ben vizatimin teknik dhe jo vetem (se punon me volume dhe i duhet 3d orientim),  per te patur nje dokumntacion sa me te sakte dhe te perpikte te idese se tij. Ideja e tij duhet te kaloje nepermjet vizatimit teknik ose krijimit te nje pakete me pershkime te detajuara te elementeve arkitektural dhe inxhinierike, prerjeve (sections: transverse, longitudinal) pamjeve (elevation view) si dhe detajeve te perpikta...........me te cilen ua ben te qarte grupeve te ndryshme qe marrin pjese ne ezekutimin e kesaj ideje....... e cila e hedhur ne leter *merr forme reale* dhe ka nje funksion personal apo social. 
> Pra ky objekt i ndertuar eshte misherim jo vetem i idese, jo vetem i funksionit, jo vetem paraqitjes............. por i marre ne teresi te beje me se sa te kendshme dhe funksionalisht te rehatshme ka personalizuar veprimtarine njerezore, sa dhe si i ka sherbyer asaj, a u eshte pergjigjur me qindra PERSE've qe jane ngritur pergjate gjith ketij procesi.....Pa hiperbolizim NDEJNJA KUR SHEH NJE OBJEKT TE PERFUNDUAR ESHTE E NJEJTE ME LINDJEN E NJE FEMIJE.......
> Tani ju mund ta quani arkitektin edhe qeshtak.....por nuk ka deshtak me te lumtur kur nje kuadrat ne leter eshte kthyer ne nje monumet qe mer vlere dhe qenesi, ku i sherben nje dickaje dhe kryen nje rrol...........


Mund te kesh ndjenjen e lindjes se femijes por perseri ajo qe ke krijuar nuk eshte art, eshte objekt arkitekture.
Krijove fasaden e nje garazhi dhe ke ndjenjen  se ke krijuar nje mrekulli ke lindur femije.Ajo qe ke krijuar eshte nje cope fasade garazhi
apo fasade hoteli dhe nuk eshte art eshte arkitekture.Ti krijon nje fasade garazhi dhe ne koken tende e mendon veten sikur je Leonardo da vinci.
Ne fakt je nje teknik asgje me shume dhe jo artist.
Ne arkitekture krijohen objekte fasada sipas nje llogjike,nga pika a ne z distanca,lartesia proporcionet,viza paralele, kendet,perspektiva prerjet etj
Arti nuk krijohet sipas nje llogjike  por eshte krijim i mbeshtetur ne fantazi imagjinate dhe frymezm
Shume gjera improvizohen gjate punes kur vizatohet dicka me penel.Arkitektuara eshte e reduktuar ne krijim ne  vija blu apo te zeze dhe ca hijezime
ne fasade,kurse arti eshte me kompleks ka nje tufe ngjyrash tonesh,gradientesh,peneli shkon sipas imagjinates se artistit dhe jo sipas llogjikes se arkitektit.

Arkitekti nuk eshte artist,po te ishte artist arkitektura do quhej art dhe jo arkitekture.TA DA
Po te ishin guzhinjeri dhe arkitekti artiste  atehere ato duhet ti gjeje te akademia e arteve te bukura,te lidhja e shkrimtareve dhe artisteve duke pire kafe me Kadarene dhe Dritero Agollin

----------


## cool_shqype

> Mund te kesh ndjenjen e lindjes se femijes por perseri ajo qe ke krijuar nuk eshte art, eshte objekt arkitekture.
> Krijove fasaden e nje garazhi dhe ke ndjenjen  se ke krijuar nje mrekulli ke lindur femije.Ajo qe ke krijuar eshte nje cope fasade garazhi
> apo fasade hoteli dhe nuk eshte art eshte arkitekture.Ti krijon nje fasade garazhi dhe ne koken tende e mendon veten sikur je Leonardo da vinci.
> Ne fakt je nje teknik asgje me shume dhe jo artist.
> Ne arkitekture krijohen objekte fasada sipas nje llogjike,nga pika a ne z distanca,lartesia proporcionet,viza paralele, kendet,perspektiva prerjet etj
> Arti nuk krijohet sipas nje llogjike  por eshte krijim i mbeshtetur ne fantazi imagjinate dhe frymezm
> Shume gjera improvizohen gjate punes kur vizatohet dicka me penel.Arkitektuara eshte e reduktuar ne krijim ne  vija blu apo te zeze dhe ca hijezime
> ne fasade,kurse arti eshte me kompleks ka nje tufe ngjyrash tonesh,gradientesh,peneli shkon sipas imagjinates se artistit dhe jo sipas llogjikes se arkitektit.
> 
> ...




DA DA DA DA .......Kjo eshte shija juaj (dhe e toleroj por nuk e pranoj) dhe pa ju fyer i perngjan shkulit te kaluar kur idete e shkullit te 17 na erdhen nga moma bollshevike.....
Akademia e arteve te bukura eshte ne zhvillim dhe keto dy disiplina te se paaritshmes jane duke u bere nje, dhe si e tille nuk mund te jete si athere kur dikushi nxorri perkufizimin e te qenit "ART" .......DHE PUNA E ARKITEKTIT ESHTE NJE VLERE ESTETIKE DHE SI E TILLE ESHTE NE NJE HAP ME KETO DISIPLINA (TE ARTIT) NE BAZEN E KONKLUDIMIT ESTETIK TE PERSOSMERISE DHE DIKU DIKU ME NJE VECORI DHE PERKULJE NDAJ KULTURES RAJONALE/NACIONALE.......
Sot menyrat e shprehjes se emocionit dhe te "dallges" artistike kane marre horizontin duke u bere rinovuese dita dites.......Ne qofte se  JU NUK KENI , NUK NDIENI ODSE NUK DESHIRONI TE NDIENI EMOCION KUR SHIHNI NJE OBJET ARKITEKTURAL ESHTE TERESISHT PUNA JUAJ DHE DREJTIMI SHPIRTEROR DHE EMOCIONAL PERSONAL.......megjithate  edhe arkitektura krijohet sipas nje llogjike dhe eshte krijim i mbeshtetur ne fantazi imagjinate dhe frymezm.......vizaton (jo vetem viza te drejta) dhe krijon improvizime me volume, imagjinata rrembehet nga udhetimi nepermjet ketyre volumeve DHE SKULPT AMBIENTIN ME STIL DHE duke injoruar forcat e fizikes KRIJON FORMEN, I HAP OREKSIN IDEVE PREJ KAVALETIT TE IMAGJINATES.  NUHATJA e pozicionit gjeografik,  mahnitja dhe flirti qe i ben drites dhe i ngjyrave qe krijohen mepermjet levizjes se diellit, rraskapitja drejt materialeve qe u jep forme dhe u krijon jetegjatesi, estetika maniake e ve ate ne krye te nje orkeste ku si nje drejtues i mban ritmin procesit crijues dhe me shkopin magjik shpalos fantazine e tij.......... dhe kur delli ie remben si nje pianist virtuoz I JEP ARTIT TE TIJE NJE VLERE PRAKTIKE DUKE E NXJERRE NGA KUVA ABSTRAKTE se jo cdo gje artistike eshte "ART I PASTER" pavaresisht se si e skulpturon ti ate. 
Jane te famshem disa pikture qe ARTIST & ARKITEKTE kane bere "Le Corb" ose Calatrava qe studiohen ne shkollat e arakitektures i jep pothuaj te drejten qe keta arkitekte te titullohen edhe Artiste se kane po te njejtin deshire per te krijuar e dhene emocion duke e dhen po te njejten gje ne punen e tyre si arkitekte......sepse ne vetvete jane nje.....ESHTE ME SE E PAMUNDUR QE NJE ARKITEKT TE MOS DIJE TE PIKTUROJE, SKULPTUROJE OSE PERSE JO TE JETE EDHE NJE MUZIKANT. 
Da Vici nuk ishte vetem arkitekt por edhe inginier, skulptor, piktor, shkencetar  etj etj  
NUK MUND TE JESH NJE ARKITEKT ARTIST PA PATUR SI SKELET TENDIN FORMUES NJE BAGAZH TE TERE MULTIDISIPLINOR.......

DHE PO E MBYLL ME KETE FRAZE TE NJE ARTISTARKITEKTI TE MADH QE NDOSHTA E KOMPLETON TE GJITHE SEANCEN

*Le Corbusier : You employ stone, wood and concrete, and with these materials you build houses and palaces. That is construction. Ingenuity is at work. But suddenly you touch my heart, you do me good, I am happy and I say: "This is beautiful." That is Architecture. Art enters in.*

----------


## benseven11

Mos i nderliko gjerat e thjeshta kot,arkitektura nuk eshte art eshte Teknologji per te krijuar fasada,Kaq. Nuk eshte art. 
Shume vullnet dhe kembengulje per ta quajtur arkitektin artist nga njerez si puna jote  dhe piktore te deshtuar
qe  ose kane mesuar ne shkolla te keqia ose duan
 ti bejne boost egos personale dhe quajne veten artiste.
Tekniku i vizave(aka arkitekt nuk eshte artist

----------


## cool_shqype

Jo c'do zhgaravinaxhi e pocberes jane artiste.......po cte besh kane egon dhe mendojne qe bejne art.............fatkeqsi, por duhet nje fatkeq qe te kuptosh fatin tend te mire...........

----------


## mia@

Ja keput kot ti benseven. Per ty artist eshte vetem piktori keshtu?!

----------


## benseven11

> Ja keput kot ti benseven. Per ty artist eshte vetem piktori keshtu?!


Te artistet futen te gjithe qe kane bere shkolle arti per pikture,skulpture,poezi,krijimtari letrare,muzike,koreografi,kompozitore,kineaste, aktore drame, filmi,
artizanat artistike,poceri art ne dru art ne metal,thurje endje artiste te artit kompjuterik dhe dixhital.Keto jane artistet ne kuptimin e  sakte te fjales.
Se cfare quan ti artist apo pune arti ne jeten reale,varet.Mund te quash artist dike qe sillet si xhentelmen qe te trajton me shume respekt dhe dashamiresi,
ose nje femer qe te trajton me respekt dhe dashamiresi,i thua artiste.Koncepti artist ne kete rast eshte teper personal dhe metaforik.
Te quash arkitektin  artist eshte njelloj sikur te quash gazetarin/reporterin artist qe eshte shume gabim eshte spekullim me konceptin.

----------

